# Best Twin Boards for Powder and Aggressive All Mountain?



## Pow Wow (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello! 

I'm coming on my fifth season riding in Japan. I ride 95% powder, trees, and natural terrain. We get a lot of snow here. 

For powder riding, I've actually come to prefer twin boards over tapered-boards and pow-specific boards. Twins are more stable for landings off of cliffs and riding switch helps with leg burn. 

I rode a DC Devun Walsh 157 about sixty times last year and it was great. 

I'm looking around for a new board for next season. I want an aggressive twin which floats in powder. A twin is preferred, but I'm considering a directional twin also. 

Right now I'm looking at: 

Lib Tech T Rice
Yes The Greats
Rome Mod Rocker
Capita Black Snowboard of Death
Jones Mountain Twin

Anyone ridden these boards? Any other recommendations for a twin free-ride powder board?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

A twin board is pretty much the opposite of what makes a good powder board, if you insist on a twin the only thing you should really make sure of is that its got plenty of rocker to try and help with getting that nose up. As for specific boards Im not sure as they are not my cup of tea.


----------



## Pow Wow (Jun 29, 2012)

I know a twin board isn't supposed to be for powder. But tapered boards and powder specific boards are boring. I've ridden them before. They don't seem to have as much pop or as much stability off booters and cliffs.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I think salomon makes some pow twins, Mans board and powder snake i think? I don't know much about them but they might be in the realm of what you are looking for.

http://www.snowboards.com/Salomon-S...start=12&cgid=100&prefn1=brand&prefv1=Salomon


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I understand what you're talking about, I ride a 2010 NS Evo (stiffer than the newer models) primarily in powder/trees and it's so much fun because it's extremely responsive. It takes a little more skill and effort because it's not designed for powder, but with the rocker it does well enough. I do use a slight setback though, about 3/4 in. It's enough to get my weight on the back and keep the front popped - without it you definitely bog in deeper stuff.

Maybe take a look at the NS Proto, it's stiffer than the Evo but still plenty playful.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Salomon drift rocker might work as well.

K2 ultra dream looks interesting.

Atomic 2012 Sir Floatalot Snowboard at Levelninesports.com


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Cross the BSOD off the list. It's a directional twin.

I loved my Travis Rice. The board could more than handle cliff drops and was very stable on landings. Floated well. 

One board that looked interesting to me, that you can still find on discount from last year, was the Ride Arcade. Still true twin, pop rods, slime walls for dampening. I rode a DH2 and like that board a lot as well. Ride makes some great products, and both the Arcade and DH2 fit that aggressive, true twin, made for popping off everything in sight.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

My proto handles pow fine with a centered stance, I'd feel confident taking it into deep shit just by setting it back. Obviously its not going to do anything like a real powder board, but I agree with the OP's opinion and have no desire to ride a directional plank just because they are "supposed" to be for big mountain. I'll drop into waist deep pow off a nice fat cornice above treeline without a second thought. 

edit: maybe next year Ill have some pow to drop into, instead of a rock field.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I've never understood why NS doesn't make a stiff, aggressive true twin. The SL is the next step up from the Proto, but it's directional. As neat a concept as the Cobra is, they are definitely missing the stiff aggressive true twin. I would have thought that would be the next priority.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nolefan2011 said:


> I've never understood why NS doesn't make a stiff, aggressive true twin.


The Proto basically is that. It has the same flex as the SL. Middle of the road for NS, but NS generally runs pretty stiff compared to other brands.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

If you have ridden the T Rice, and the Proto, you know there is a monster difference in stiffness, stability, etc. It's not close


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I was just saying that what you described is essentially how NS is positioning the Proto. You mentioned the SL as being the "next step up", but it has the same flex as the Proto.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah, you are right. Checked the website. I road the SL in 2010, road the Proto last winter. I found the Proto fairly playful, having some nice pop, and pretty stable. But it wouldn't be my choice on that backcountry shit. Great resort board, great tree board, great jump line board.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

how about a dirty pillow?
Gnu Dirty Pillow BTX Snowboard from Departmentofgoods.com


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

The TRice is a great choice for an powder and aggresive riding in general. It doesn't have as much rocker as some of the other boards in their line so it tends to plane better at speed. Check out the HorsePower version if you can, the added dampness really makes a difference when the snow gets rough.


----------



## Londoner_25 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey duh: Are there any lib-tech boards that would have more rocker so give more of a floaty,surfy feel to them?


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

hey Londoner, the "enhaced banana" boards have the most rocker, these would be the Cygnus and the Banana Magic. Personally I found these boards to have way too much rocker for my liking, they tend to "dolphin" out of the snow at speed. The TRS, Dark Series, Phoenix/Lando, Skunk Ape, La Nina and Birdman are all great pow boards with a little more rocker than TRice. The Birdman might have the most "surfy" feel of any board I have ridden, but the extra long nose takes some getting used to.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought the Rice and Phoenix were the exact same profile, minus the Rice being midwide and a pure twin


----------



## Pow Wow (Jun 29, 2012)

I am leaning towards a 157 T Rice... and it's made in the USA


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

OP How much do you weigh?

I weigh 175lbs and ride a 157 proto here in Japan (Nozawa). Whilst the T.rice is sure to be stiffer thats not always better IMO.

I ride the same kind of stuff, mostly powder, trees, natural hits throwing spins (360s 180s) and grabs.

At my weight its still stiff enough for aggressive riding, has great float and stability on landings. I love it.

I also love riding switch in the powder and being able to spin and land switch off natural hits. 

Of course a twin won't float in the super deep and over about 40-50cm of fresh (depends on the weight of the powder) I will reach for a pow specific board.

I used to ride a very stiff ride highlife, but I really like the softer feel of the proto. Its mid flex, but you can flex it in a way that helps you turn faster in steep deep tree runs. Also just more all round fun than a super stiff board. 

If you weigh much more than me it might be too flexy for you. 

The T.rice is by all accounts much stiffer if thats what you want. The proto is just stiff enough for me and it does float very well in the Japanese powder.










Here it is in action.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I agree. I'm primarily a freeride guy and find that I am more and more favoring softer boards. You'll find me on an NS Evo most days at the resorts.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Have you guys ridden a stiffer center reverse twin? Not talking about jumping on a Ride DH2 or something like that, but a center reverse twin like a Smokin or stiffer Lib Tech?

Trust me, I know what you're saying about softer boards.....but then you try a T Rice in aggressive terrain. Best board I have ridden. But you need to compare apples to apples and try something center reverse as a twin.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, it's just not for me. If I'm in serious terrain, I'm not likely to be riding switch, so I prefer a stiffer board with some setback. If I'm going to be playing around and riding switch, I prefer a softer, more playful board. I just don't really have a desire for a stiff true twin. Maybe if I was only going to have one board, but I'm a quiver guy. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll agree that I like a twin that is a little softer. Picked up an Evo this year (152) and rode that more than my Banana Magic 157. Not that I dislike the Magic, but its a little big for me (I weigh about 155lbs). 

The Evo is soft and I can turn on a dime. Love taking it in the trees. Having a soft board just makes everything easier, at least in my opinion. And I ride it all (except park!) - steeps and trees are my favorite. After a day of riding, I'm not as worn out from the Evo as I am the Magic.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

Pow Wow said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm coming on my fifth season riding in Japan. I ride 95% powder, trees, and natural terrain. We get a lot of snow here.
> 
> ...


How about the ride machete?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Part of the reason for that Spartan, is that board is BIG for you. I ride 157s at 180 lbs. If you had the 154 Magic, you might feel differently. I have ridden 159s....never larger, and just that 2 cms changes the agility of the board for me. Hell, my park board is a 153. One cm longer than your EVO.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You don't want something too stiff for a pow twin. Too stiff and you wont be able to flex the tail into the snow to get your nose up. Which you'll have to do even with full reverse camber. 

I would look at an Arbor Blacklist, The Mod Rocker is a great choice, Signal Omni, Echelon Franken Says Relax, Nitro Rook, or a Ride Buckwild.


----------



## kvazar (Jul 8, 2012)

I thought GNU Riders Choice is one of the best true twin boards for Powder and All-Mountain, it's soft, but still pretty good.


----------



## SuperRalfons (Nov 8, 2011)

Salomon Grip is the board for you 
But realy i love the pop and agility in powder with it.
for powder freestyle its what i use. for all freestyle as a mater of fact. ^^
try it out you will love it =D


----------

